# Why I chose a gun, Ted Talk



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2019)

Could you imagine our General Staff doing this? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjAsM1vAhW0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2XexF-O18N69siXBca8pwujc6nAtQGJbAFZgu-NgK6XcLzKvcDeI0sLm4


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Jul 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Could you imagine our General Staff doing this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjAsM1vAhW0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2XexF-O18N69siXBca8pwujc6nAtQGJbAFZgu-NgK6XcLzKvcDeI0sLm4



They might ND

 :rofl:

Just Kidding!


----------

